# Which Lathe Chuck to buy????



## don716

Help me decide on a lathe chuck.I was looking at the Oneway Talon which is a good chuck and it comes with 4 DVD's from Hartville Tool for 204.00 plus a chuck adapter for 24.99,, all with free shiping.Or I saw a Delta chuck that is made for my 46-460 midi lathe at the Woodcraft store for 144.00 and there is no adapter needed.I know Talon is an excellent chuck but has anyone delt with or know anything about the Delta chuck??If anyone wants to see the Talon chuck look at www.hartvilletool.com .
Donny


----------



## john lucas

I can't help you with the Delta chuck. I haven't seen it. The talon has an excellent reputation. I use the Vicmarc 100 chuck. I looked for quite a while between the Talon and vicmarc and decided on the Vic because of the extended jaws they had the chuck key which is a standard 10mm allen wrench.


----------



## don716

When I was at my local Woodcraft store last week we looked at the Talon and the Nova and me and the salesman thought that was all of them.As we were walking off and looking at turning tools we saw a Delta chuck sitting all by itself on the shelf.He said "I didn't know we even had a Delta chuck".After we opened the box it looked better than the Nova and I wouldnt have to buy an adapter for it.It's made for the foward and reverse for my lathe.I'm wanting to know more about the quailty of the chuck.Someone check it out that knows something about chucks and help me out on this one.I know nothing about chucks.It's the "Delta 46-461 Reversible Nova G3-D Midi Lathe Chuck".
.
Thanks,Donny


----------



## Barry Ward

*Which lathe chuck to buy??*

I didn't know they made one specifically for forward or reverse,I thought they all were the same.I have 4 Nova chucks and did have to get the insert for one of them.I turn foreward reverse all the time with no problem.


----------



## Bill Bolen

The Nova g3 is and excellent chuck for a mini/midi. I have2 and one is used a bunch on my DVR. The reversable chuck is just an insert with an allen set screw in it so you can lock the chuck onto the spindle. No backing off when in reverse...Bill..


----------



## toolman Steve

I also have the Nova chuck I got it before Christmas , I love it . It took a small amount of time to learn all it functions , And you can buy all kinds of jaws for it.


----------



## smeggy

If I could do it over, I'd get the Oneway Stronghold for no other reason that it has the widest range of grip with the standard jaw set. The novas are nice and I do like my supernova 2 but the chuck is smaller with much less jaw travel, which means more jaw swapping and adding those extra sets of jaws soon adds up. The Stronghold is expensive but covers a lot of range. The Delta is just a standard G3 with the same range limitations. For me, the limited adjustment is the biggest headache with the Novas.


----------



## Gordon Seto

I won't decide on a chuck based on the range of travel. The best holding power either in compression or expansion mode is when the diameter of the tenon or recess is close to the diameter of the circle formed by the closed jaws. When the jaws are opened very wide, only the 2 corners of each jaw made contact. With such a concentrated force, the wood underneath would crumple. 









In the expansion mode, only the apex of each arc section is making contact. The holding power would be stronger if the contact area is larger.


----------



## smeggy

if you look at the oneway jaws, you'll see they are designed to not do that

see *here*


----------



## Gordon Seto

don716 said:


> I saw a Delta chuck that is made for my 46-460 midi lathe at the Woodcraft store for 144.00 and there is no adapter needed.


This can be a double edge sword. If the chuck is direct threaded ( 1" x 8 tpi in this case), you won't be able to convert this chuck to lathe of different spindle size. Full size lathes are usually 1-1/4" X 8 tpi. 
I would prefer to see the chuck comes with the insert of your lathe. When you upgrade to a larger lathe in the future, you can just swap out the insert.
I saw this somewhere that the Delta chuck is actually a private labeled Nova G3. The only difference in an insert for reversing lathes is the addition of a set screw at the base of the insert. You put a grub screw in the threaded hole to tighten the corresponding flat spot on your headstock spindle.
Otherwise you will have to use a spindle adapter which I would like to avoid.


----------



## Gordon Seto

The Oneway jaw still won't help in expansion mode.


----------



## toolman Steve

My nova 2 has that same screw. I can move it from one lathe to the other by just changing the insert.


----------



## don716

Well, I haven't thought of it that way as far as the adapter removal for different lathes but it does make sense.I was also looking at the price difference.Delta 144.00 with no adapter and Talon Oneway 249.00 plus 23.00 for an adapter.Add tax and your looking at close to 300.00. Something else to add to that is I have "NO" bowl turning tools.Right now I have a RS 3/8 spindle gouge.It's for pen turning.But, it's just a $$$$$$ thing.
Donny


----------



## kingcotrader

a vote here for the oneway talon. picked it up a month or so ago with mini cole sp? jaws. run it on my 1236 and has opened up a whole new world.


----------



## turn072

I have three Nova chucks and several sets of extra jaws. I also have a Grizzly with extra sets of jaws. They all use dovetailed tenons which I feel gives a more secure grip on the turning. The Oneway does not have dovetail jaws. I also try to never have the jaw opening more than about 3/8" larger than the minimum diameter of the jaws. I like all the chucks I have and would replace any with the same if needed.


----------



## David R

*Penn State Industries is having a sale.

Not Bad!

*    
Includes FREE Jumbo Jaws for a limited time only!

Utility Grip 4 Jaw Chrome Lathe Chuck System: includes 2 jaws and FREE 8 Jumbo Flat Jaw 
Item #: CUG3418CCX
Our Price: $89.95 

*Utility Grip Chuck Includes:*


#1 Step Jaws
#2 Jaws (included)
Headstock adapters for 3/4" x 16tpi and 1" x 8tpi
Allen wrench and set of tightening levers.
 Includes FREE 8" Jumbo Flat Jaws (Item #: CJAWFJ2).

David


----------



## Dvoigt

David R said:


> *Penn State Industries is having a sale.
> 
> Not Bad!
> 
> *
> Includes FREE Jumbo Jaws for a limited time only!
> 
> Utility Grip 4 Jaw Chrome Lathe Chuck System: includes 2 jaws and FREE 8 Jumbo Flat Jaw
> Item #: CUG3418CCX
> Our Price: $89.95
> 
> *Utility Grip Chuck Includes:*
> 
> 
> #1 Step Jaws
> #2 Jaws (included)
> Headstock adapters for 3/4" x 16tpi and 1" x 8tpi
> Allen wrench and set of tightening levers.
> Includes FREE 8" Jumbo Flat Jaws (Item #: CJAWFJ2).
> 
> David


I recently purchased the Barracuda2 TN version from PSI, great to use right out of the box, has several different sizes of jaws and a small set of flat jaws, spur, and screw. The small jaws are somewhat limiting, so i bought the Jumbo ones too. But if your bowls are under 5" then don't worry about it.


----------



## smeggy

The PSI seems nice but the two lever system can be a nuisance at times. My metal chuck uses them and you sometimes need three hands.


----------

